# Dive Dive Dive!!



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Thought I would try a group shot of 'the family'...Had to resize the hell out of the photo though


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool group Jason - love the small diver (2205 movement?). I wish Seiko had seen fit to produce it in a larger gents size. I think the style/shape of the case is fantastic - it's one of my favourite vintage Seikos (not that I have one anymore







)!

Or is it a Citizen 200m eco-drive














?? This has a similar shape to the 2205 diver ............................. honest


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Or is it a Citizen 200m eco-drive


Yep...Thats the one....Wished I had bought the Seiko ladys diver that was for sale a while ago...Was that yours?


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Don't worry about your vintage 2205 Diver Paul... whenever I see it... which is when she hasn't got your vintage 4205 Diver on it is still going well and telling very good time... ;-))))

In fact I now have converted her over to 100% Auto watches...

Err also managed 'accidentally to drop a lump hammer on her old quartz






























Mike


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Glad your better half is enjoying the watches Mike - how about a picture of her wearing them??









Glad the quartz has gone


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Very cool Jason









I have counted 3 anti quartz comments tonight














This has to stop







I am the new champion of expensive quartz watches(or cheap ones







)Mech?old men's watches,just like my Grandad wore,you have to wind them or move your arm a lot


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have to agree Alex, I'm wearing this







:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> you have to wind them or move your arm a lot


I move my arm far too much...









Roy that watch is the nuts...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I quite like Roy's as well, but baffled where all the money is.

Does that scroll wheel do something clever/unusual?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice watch Roy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> Does that scroll wheel do something clever/unusual?


You roll the wheel to change the display mode and push it to activate various functions like start/stop chronograph for example.

It's a great idea! Much better than having numerous buttons sticking out all over the place and having to remember which combinations to press to get different functions.



> I am the new champion of expensive quartz watches(or cheap ones...










Cool Alex, can I be the local rep. for London and the South East









As far as dive watches go, is there any clear advantage in mech over quartz or vice-versa?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

rhaythorne said:


> > Does that scroll wheel do something clever/unusual?
> 
> 
> You roll the wheel to change the display mode and push it to activate various functions like start/stop chronograph for example.
> ...


 If I remember rightly, the Breitling B-1 does that as well.

Better looking watch as well IMHO.

No offence Roy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> As far as dive watches go, is there any clear advantage in mech over quartz or vice-versa?


Dunno really, some say mech is better from a 'not having a battary fail' point of view ( although dive comps are battary powered) maybe temp fluctuations dont affect mech watches as quartz??

It is important to have a back up timepiece to the computor though so I recon battery computor and mech watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> If I remember rightly, the Breitling B-1 does that as well.
> 
> Better looking watch as well IMHO.
> 
> No offence Roy


No offence taken Mr C. at all, I've owned a B1 and if I had the choice now I would sooner have the Ventura. Better value for your money, scratch resistant case etc etc, and a much better looking watch IMHO.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

> If I remember rightly, the Breitling B-1 does that as well.
> 
> Better looking watch as well IMHO.










I didn't know that. Just had a look at the Breitling site and yes, the Aerospace has a similar function by virtue of its single crown - although it looks much more conventional than the Ventura (and not nearly so nice







) Very much more expensive too it seems!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've had a couple of Aerospace's too ,


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Each to their own...................

I didn't know the Ventura was scratch resistant I will admit. Also I agree Breitling is considerably more pricey.

It's maybe down to one thing.

You either like your watches with all the features concealed (i.e. Ventura) or looking busy. I am the latter. However if I ever get the chance to try a V i'll probably want one


----------

